# really a beauty



## Fisherman_Brazil (Mar 28, 2009)

really a beauty






















Early spring green, light metal hue, and dedicate stream line, all make this mantis very unique.


----------



## Rick (Mar 28, 2009)

Looks like the males around here.


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Mar 28, 2009)

Will post the female very shortly. You got to see the real thing to appreciate the beauty of this species. Eaglewarrior posted once, but until today, first time I have seen the adult pair, very stunning!


----------



## Rick (Mar 28, 2009)

Fisherman_Brazil said:


> Will post the female very shortly. You got to see the really thing to appreciate the beauty of this species. Eaglewarrior posted once, but until today, first time I have seen the adult pair, very stunning!


Looks like tenedora (chinese) to me. I have found males here that like just like him with the nice green eyes.


----------



## Katnapper (Mar 28, 2009)

It looks like a T. sinensis male to me also. What species is it, Luke?


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Mar 28, 2009)

Possibly, This is the (Tenodera superstitiosa ?), just not every one happy with this ID.

http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?sh...hl=eaglewarrior


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Mar 28, 2009)

The female


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 28, 2009)

One of my fav Luke, so pretty!


----------



## Rick (Mar 29, 2009)

I can really see the difference from chinese mantis in the female. She is very petite.


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Mar 29, 2009)

Honestly, I do not like T. sinensis for some reasons.

This species really makes lots of difference, and I like that very much, the shape, propotion and coloring and hue.


----------



## yen_saw (Mar 29, 2009)

Bro Luke. Very nice! I hope to photograph the mantis if i have a chance to visit you this coming summer. The more reason now i should visit you


----------



## eaglewarrior (Mar 30, 2009)

Some more photos.

adult female





















female and ootheca






ootheca






L1 nymph






L4 nymph






This specie usually take about 4 months from L1 to adult, male has 7 instars and female has 8 instars.


----------



## argus (Apr 4, 2009)

These are the same species I photographed


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Apr 4, 2009)

Way to go! Argus.


----------



## revmdn (Apr 4, 2009)

Nice photos.


----------



## Anleoflippy (Apr 4, 2009)

Can I be of a assistant...

Compare your Male with my Male Tenodera fasciata











Here is a bonus Picture  






I do think Your Male and my male is exactly the same right?


----------



## Zelthan (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi really cute !! the male looks like phasmomantis but really better looking


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## Katnapper (Apr 16, 2009)

I love those striking green eyes, Luke.  And the more pics I see of them, the obviously less they look like T. sinensis too.


----------



## superfreak (Apr 16, 2009)

ooh, you can see the differences in the ootheca!


----------



## revmdn (Apr 16, 2009)

Neat-o.


----------

